# Another Norfolk Pine Vase, picture fixed now



## Kalai (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi this is another Hawaiian Norfolk Pine Vase, it measures 10.5 inches tall and 7 inches in dia.  the finish is pollyurathane, aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## rherrell (Nov 14, 2007)

That's a really CLEAR poly finish!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick --he turned it so thin you can see through it


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks more like Northfolk WHITEOUT pine.  I am just glad there are no freaky eyes staring out of this one at me.[)][)][)][]


----------



## Draken (Nov 14, 2007)

Kalai,

You have spaces in the name of your photo (again).  You'll need to remove them and reupload the photo in order for it to show up correctly.


----------



## Kalai (Nov 14, 2007)

I bet you folks never seen a Norfolk Pine vase that was so translucent you could not see it, sorry about the picture, I fixed it now, enjoy.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. No wonder I didn't get the NIP thing -- I'd never seen it look so good til now.


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2007)

THERE ARE EYES!!!!

Chris those vases are excellent.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 14, 2007)

Beautiful work.

How does norfolk pine turn, especially around the knots?


----------



## rherrell (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 14, 2007)

Here I am trying to learn how to turn and make decent pens, then I see the fountain pens and decide to start on those, and key chains, and bottle stoppers, and dibbles, and weed pots, and gavels, and tool handles, and letter openers, and magnifying glasses, I haven't even started on bowls,  and then you show these vases.  STOP IT.  My plate is full and I only have another 20-25 years (hopefully) to learn how and then make all these things.  LOL 

Seriously, that looks GREAT.  I like the eyes staring at you.  I need to make one for LOML and say Here's looking at you!

Rob


----------



## louisbry (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris, the shape and finish of your vase is quite outstanding.  Good work!   I was wondering what kind of hollowing tools you use.  I have to build a steady rest so I can attempt a large vase and I hope it comes out anywhere close to yours.


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 14, 2007)

Beautiful vase. Nowt that is something I would love to have in my house. I wonder if you would get that someone staring at you, neck hair raising feeling. That really is something.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Nov 14, 2007)

Outstanding Chris!!!  I'm enjoying the NFP I purchased from you not long ago.  Nice wood!!


----------



## penhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris, that is just downright plain beautiful. Awesome turning..!

And sorry, just gotta ask quickly while drooling over my keyboard,
any chance you might offer any blanks that size for us...[:I]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 14, 2007)

A stunning piece of work. but the eyes follow me around the room[8D][8D]


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 14, 2007)

Odd question, but is the inside of vases like these finished also? If so how is that done?


----------



## Kalai (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for the comments.
Brad the wood turns well when it is wet and it is a bit harder on the endgrain when it is gry but not bad, the knots are tough but worth it.
Louis I use David Ellsworth's hollowing tools and PRO-FORME HOLLOWING TOOLS.  I will give a free turning class to any IAP member that comes to The Big Island of Hawaii
Hay John, I can post larger pieces of Norfolk Pine, I just did this last batch so it fits in a flat rate box.  Let me know what you need and I will get it for you.
The finish on the inside is the same as the outside and it is a special process of applying the polly that enables me to do this, aloha.

Chris 
Kalai


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh MY !! [:0] [:0] [:0]
Top shelf baby [] That is a fantastic piece.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 15, 2007)

that is one outstanding vase, gorgeous wood and work


----------



## penhead (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris, as soon as things slow down a little and I catch up with myself will get back to you on some more of the NIP....and the seasons weather caught up with us today, 70's yesterday with 50's today...free turning class in Hawaii right now, oh my.. []





> _Originally posted by Kalai_
> 
> Hi everyone, thanks for the comments.
> Brad the wood turns well when it is wet and it is a bit harder on the endgrain when it is gry but not bad, the knots are tough but worth it.
> ...


----------

